# Acid/Indigestion



## TechAdmin

I'm trying to stop taking prilosec altogether. When I don't take it I have constant heartburn. 

Anything I can take to help till I get back to normal?


----------



## *Andi

First you could try to ... Slow down and chew, enjoy your meal. We are always in a hurry and our stomach will rebel. 

Yogurt adds beneficial intestinal bacteria.

Mint or Catnip tea ~try drinking a cup before meals.

This is what comes to mind right off the bat. I can check some of my books and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## JustCliff

Drink water, nothing else. I had the same problem. Ate Zantac like candy and chased it with Tums. Went on a diet and drank nothing but water for a few months. I have not had a problem in a couple of years.
Good luck! I know it's tough


----------



## The_Blob

I give my Mom tsp. baking soda and sasparilla/ginger/marshmallow root steeped as a tea & then a glass of *room-temperature* water



JustCliff said:


> Drink water, nothing else. I had the same problem. Ate Zantac like candy and chased it with Tums. Went on a diet and drank nothing but water for a few months. I have not had a problem in a couple of years.
> Good luck! I know it's tough


I am constantly amazed at what drinking plenty of water can accomplish :2thumb:



*Andi said:


> First you could try to ... Slow down and chew, enjoy your meal. We are always in a hurry and our stomach will rebel. ...


my Mom says I _*must*_ be 'part wolf' because of the way I eat :lolsmash:


----------



## partdeux

I am very well versed on the subject! Especially after having TWO surgeries to correct the issue. First one came "undone" after about 10 years.

Anyway, stay away from senseless carbs, carbonated soda, cake, candy, etc. Try to avoid eating late, at least three hours upright after eating. Make sure you're not carrying around any extra padding. Alcohol can make the condition worse.

The best antacid stopped being marketed sometime after my first surgery. It would immediately kill the burn.


----------



## CVORNurse

Well, I can sympathize with you. My insurance quit paying for my Nexium. I went through hell the couple of months trying zantac and pepcid before I figured out that for me it had to be Prilosec. Thank God prilosec worked though because of the insurance issue.

I have heard that apple cider vinegar, couple of tablespoons a day will work. I know some swear by baking soda, but too much will upset your body's natural acid base balance and cause different problems. Like someone said, avoid alcohol. Also avoid caffeine. Eat small frequent meals, and never anything to eat after 5 or 6. Most important in helping me was to lose some weight. I can now skip a prilosec every couple of days and not pay for it.

I would advise you to be careful about getting off of the prilosec and just learning to live with heartburn. This can lead to a condition called Barrett's Esophagus, where the stomach lining(which is continually exposed to acid) starts to migrate up into your throat(esophagus) to protect the tissue from the exposure to acid. This ultimately leads to esophageal cancer if you do not watch it. My brother has to have an invasive test with biopsies every six months because of this.


----------



## backlash

Loosing weight did it for me.


----------



## VUnder

backlash said:


> Loosing weight did it for me.


I got a divorce, and haven't had any problems since, the blood pressure is even easing down a bit now.


----------



## JayJay

Austin said:


> I'm trying to stop taking prilosec altogether. When I don't take it I have constant heartburn.
> 
> Anything I can take to help till I get back to normal?


I had acid reflux, not every day, but even every two weeks was extremely painful.
I began taking diatomaceous earth for something I read about ..my AR stopped.
I don't have attacks any more..:congrat:

Taken with a grain of salt, please, it may not help others.

Now, from Natural Healing..
Put 1/2 tsp of shredded fresh Ginger in a cup of boiling water--let the ginger steep for about 10 minutes--strain the tea --cool and drink.
It can't hurt; since I've read ginger helps circulation, lowers blood pressure, and cholesterol, aids digestion.


----------



## TechAdmin

Peppermint tea is helping.

I've managed to quit eating at night and that's helping with the morning issues. 

I'm trying to stop the soda, I do good for a couple of days then I get that hankering.


----------



## Davarm

If you eat alot of chili's and drink coffee, those are two big ones. Chili's trick the stomach into turning on the acid pumps and coffee aggravates it.

Cider vinegar will work very well temporarily but is not a long term remedy.

Horse mint is related to and is a wild alternative to peppermint, is cheaper(free for the picking) and is common in your area. Now is unfortunately not the time of year to harvest it though. I have never used it for stomach acid but it does work well as a digestive aid, like peppermint.


----------



## willysman

Not something you may want to hear but I suffered for a couple of years with bad heartburn and ate tums like it was candy. Turned out I was becoming a type 2 diabetic and once this was discovered and I got my blood sugar levels under control the heartburn disappeared. You may want to get that checked. And by the way I was and am in pretty decent shape did not eat a lot of sugar or drink non diet pop and was not overweight or a drinker or alchohol so none of the "normal" dietary/lifestyle triggers for diabeties.


----------



## Woody

*Finding the new normal*

Several years ago I was prescribed all sorts of drugs for all sorts of issues. Some, of course, created by the drugs themselves. My heartburn/stomach acid issues were resolved by diet change. I took stock of all I ate and when I ate. One by one I gave up one thing and gave it a week to see what happened. Little by little I found what foods/drinks gave me issues and I do without them now&#8230; well&#8230; most of the time anyway. I can also have some irritating foods if eaten at the correct time of day. Coffee was a biggie. Seems that first cup in the morning didn't affect me right then but did cause issues later in the day. Giving up coffee was a huge relief booster.

I agree with the not eating for a few hours before bed also. My large meal of the day is not large at all and is mid-day. I eat 5 times a day and that has helped. Something about cramming large amounts of food at once gave me troubles. If I have tomatoes, radishes or anything spicy it has to be at one of the mid-day eatings. If I eat them late afternoon or for the last meal I'm sure to have troubles. For me, some dairy is a good way to finish the day. A small glass of milk, some yogurt or cheese a few hours before bed seems to coat my stomach and lets me recline in peace.

I guess what I'm saying is that it might be several issues, like mine, that were causing antacids to be my constant snack. As with the new aches and pains as we get older, changing the diet is part of finding out what the new norm is.


----------



## TechAdmin

Davarm said:


> If you eat alot of chili's and drink coffee, those are two big ones. Chili's trick the stomach into turning on the acid pumps and coffee aggravates it.
> 
> Cider vinegar will work very well temporarily but is not a long term remedy.
> 
> Horse mint is related to and is a wild alternative to peppermint, is cheaper(free for the picking) and is common in your area. Now is unfortunately not the time of year to harvest it though. I have never used it for stomach acid but it does work well as a digestive aid, like peppermint.


I love chilis but avoid them. Now coffee is another story. I'm drinking way to much a day and I know that. I've cut back but I think I'm still drinking more than most (6-8 shots of espresso daily).

The mint tea is helping and I'm taking a ginger pill which is supposed to help with digestion among other things but all in all I think the night eating getting cut out has helped the most.

It's a hard habit to break.



willysman said:


> Not something you may want to hear but I suffered for a couple of years with bad heartburn and ate tums like it was candy. Turned out I was becoming a type 2 diabetic and once this was discovered and I got my blood sugar levels under control the heartburn disappeared. You may want to get that checked. And by the way I was and am in pretty decent shape did not eat a lot of sugar or drink non diet pop and was not overweight or a drinker or alchohol so none of the "normal" dietary/lifestyle triggers for diabeties.


I've been tested several times (at my demand) and they always come back negative. There has never been a single case in my family and hopefully I won't be the first.

My wife's family has it real bad. Something like half.


----------



## *Andi

Davarm said:


> Cider vinegar will work very well temporarily but is not a long term remedy.


A lot of folks around here, do a vinegar tonic.  1 T vinegar in a 6 oz cup of water daily. When I ask my uncle why he did ... he said because his mom told him to. lol

What can you say to that?


----------



## Davarm

*Andi said:


> A lot of folks around here, do a vinegar tonic.  1 T vinegar in a 6 oz cup of water daily. When I ask my uncle why he did ... he said because his mom told him to. lol
> 
> What can you say to that?


Question: Have you or anyone you know of ever had long term relief(more than 5-10 minutes) relief using vinegar? I have tried it when I run out of tums and it works well for that few minutes. Also if my fude tube has been irritated from the acid reflux, the vinegar goes down with a temporary burn as it passes by the irritation.

I would prefer to use the vinegar if I could make it work more than a few moments, I have gone the route from a mild dilution to chugging several ounces with no change in relief.


----------



## Ur5hittingMe

I always wondered about DE, I feed it to my chickens but never thought of it for myself.

On the vinegar, you have to make sure it is organic with the mother in it. Otherwise you are just drinking a bunch of preservatives and chemicals. Take 2T vinegar, start with 1/4 tsp of baking soda, 2T pure lemon juice, put in bigger glass will fizz a lot, add water to taste. Do this on an empty stomach 2-3 times a day for 5 days and 2 days off, start again. Your ph is all out of whack. Sounds crazy but this will get your ph in balance. 

Hope this helps, 
the better half


----------



## *Andi

Davarm said:


> Question: Have you or anyone you know of ever had long term relief(more than 5-10 minutes) relief using vinegar? I have tried it when I run out of tums and it works well for that few minutes. Also if my fude tube has been irritated from the acid reflux, the vinegar goes down with a temporary burn as it passes by the irritation.
> 
> I would prefer to use the vinegar if I could make it work more than a few moments, I have gone the route from a mild dilution to chugging several ounces with no change in relief.


I don't drink it but I use it in a lot of recipes for food to a hair rinse. But the number of people that I know that take it as a tonic, would be more than a few. As a folk medicine it is used for many things from skin care to diabetes and obesity. (for some reason the science world has been a little slow to look at folk medicine ... but they are coming around.)

One thing for sure, always mix it with water or juice... and research, research with more research.


----------



## Wiswash

Like someone else said.....avoid the caffeine, all soda pop, all coffee and most tea. Keep your meals small and dont fill up at meal time. There is no cure for acid reflux disease. It can only be managed to limit its negative effects. 

Unfortunately I have a need for cafeine. Ive tried living without it but I can get by with small amounts each day. I still take the prilosec. At this point I think the prilosec is less harmful than not taking it. Esophogeal cancer is the 5hits.


----------



## TechAdmin

I'm pretty sure my blood is caffeine. 

I've done most everything else though, no more sodas for a week, no over eating, I'm already on the mend. It's taken quite a bit of self control.


----------



## Tirediron

Cider vinegar solution works, google alkalizing the body and you should find lots of info on helping to correct the over acidification our modern diets provide, you will find that most of the things that you crave cause acidity, antacid cause acidity long term.


----------



## Woody

Austin said:


> I'm pretty sure my blood is caffeine.
> 
> I've done most everything else though, no more sodas for a week, no over eating, I'm already on the mend. It's taken quite a bit of self control.


Hang in there Austin. Whatever you find that helps will become your new norm after some time. Yeah, not easy but worth it in the long run. I still go and eat things I know will cause issues, it reminds me very quickly why I can't eat them!

I drove to vacation a few weeks ago and sipped a cup of coffee on the road, left at 5:00 am. Boy did the caffine work and I sipped the coffee for hours of driving.


----------



## TechAdmin

Tirediron said:


> Cider vinegar solution works, google alkalizing the body and you should find lots of info on helping to correct the over acidification our modern diets provide, you will find that most of the things that you crave cause acidity, antacid cause acidity long term.


I'll look it up.



Woody said:


> Hang in there Austin. Whatever you find that helps will become your new norm after some time. Yeah, not easy but worth it in the long run. I still go and eat things I know will cause issues, it reminds me very quickly why I can't eat them!
> 
> I drove to vacation a few weeks ago and sipped a cup of coffee on the road, left at 5:00 am. Boy did the caffine work and I sipped the coffee for hours of driving.


I'm doing well.

I've been getting heart burn from water, I'm sure that's not a good thing.


----------



## Wiswash

_I'm pretty sure my blood is caffeine.

I've done most everything else though, no more sodas for a week, no over eating, I'm already on the mend. It's taken quite a bit of self control_.

I know what you mean by the self control thing. It drives me crazy on some days. I take my coffee 1/2 cup at a time with 1/2 cup milk. I do this AFTER I eat and never on an empty stomach. 1 cup a day.


----------



## TechAdmin

Wiswash said:


> _I'm pretty sure my blood is caffeine.
> 
> I've done most everything else though, no more sodas for a week, no over eating, I'm already on the mend. It's taken quite a bit of self control_.
> 
> I know what you mean by the self control thing. It drives me crazy on some days. I take my coffee 1/2 cup at a time with 1/2 cup milk. I do this AFTER I eat and never on an empty stomach. 1 cup a day.


I'm forcing myself to eat in the mornings and wait an hour for my coffee so my stomach doesn't hurt.

I've also been taking ginger regularly and it's helping with the nausea in the mornings.

I got some cider vinegar last night, when I get flair up today I'm going to try it.

I'm expecting it, my wife brought home red velvet cake, who can say no to that?


----------



## Tirediron

Now you need to find some digestive enzymes and acidopholis to start to get your gut back in functional order, I bet when you were young you could eat anything at all ,with no problem, right :gaah:


----------



## TechAdmin

Tirediron said:


> Now you need to find some digestive enzymes and acidopholis to start to get your gut back in functional order, I bet when you were young you could eat anything at all ,with no problem, right :gaah:


The problems are hereditary and the seem to take hold in the early teens, it wasn't till my early 20's I started doing anything about it.


----------



## tsrwivey

Austin said:


> The problems are hereditary and the seem to take hold in the early teens, it wasn't till my early 20's I started doing anything about it.


I think you inherit the problem from your kids. I never had heartburn or reflux until I got pregnant with our first dd, then wham! Had problems with it off & on ever since. Quitting smoking helped a lot for me, but sometimes I have it no matter what I do. :dunno:

I used to not take anything for it then I ended up with a highly annoying lump in the back of my throat. After a trip to the ENT, I discovered it was caused by the acid in my stomach coming up & irritating the tongue tissue, causing it to get inflamed. Left untreated long enough, reflux can cause cancer.


----------



## TechAdmin

tsrwivey said:


> I think you inherit the problem from your kids. I never had heartburn or reflux until I got pregnant with our first dd, then wham! Had problems with it off & on ever since. Quitting smoking helped a lot for me, but sometimes I have it no matter what I do. :dunno:
> 
> I used to not take anything for it then I ended up with a highly annoying lump in the back of my throat. After a trip to the ENT, I discovered it was caused by the acid in my stomach coming up & irritating the tongue tissue, causing it to get inflamed. Left untreated long enough, reflux can cause cancer.


Mine started well before having kids, my Grandfather complained about it his entire life, well he talked about, that man never complained.

My Brother and cousin are childless, and my Dad is my Dad and it's hard to get a straight answer out of him about it affects him, don't ask.

Aside from that I've been staying on my diet and it's working. Unfortunately for my I got food poisoning over the weekend so there's nothing I could do about that but take tums and try not to make a mess of the bathroom.

It was/is vicious.


----------



## grayfox114

*acid indigestion/heartburn*

Acid indigestion/heartburn can be easily managed by taking a tsp of white vinegar when the problem occurs, and a prophylactic dose at night before retiring, whether needed or not. Dump the Prilosec and other "meds" and stay away. White vinegar is great for blood sugar problems too, and apple cider vinegar will also work!! Chase either with a citrus juice or something that tastes good if you have trouble swallowing the vinegar!! This really works!

grayfox114


----------



## Meerkat

Austin said:


> I'm trying to stop taking prilosec altogether. When I don't take it I have constant heartburn.
> 
> Anything I can take to help till I get back to normal?


 If you eat black pepper it will cause it .

I had heartburn for years and a friend old me to stop eating black pepper . I had lifted my bed 4 inches and that helped too,but still would wake up thinking I was having a heart attack ,pain was in my neck, stomach,back and arms . Interfered with my sleep and what I couldo eat . Of course I thought it was impossible for BP to cause the severe symptoms I was having ,but I figured why not try it .
No heartburn since ! I don't like stomach meds they almost killed me 35 yeas ago.Caused pancreatitis,called in the preacher for my last rights,did'nt expect me to make it through the night .I don't take drugs now unless my BP is up then water pills or vitimin B6.
Good luck,try elevating the head of the bed with a 4x4 block,chisel a little hole for the legs or wheels to fit into,worked for us for many years . If you decide to have a little 'action' in the bed just remove it or use another bed .


----------



## Meerkat

VUnder said:


> I got a divorce, and haven't had any problems since, the blood pressure is even easing down a bit now.


 LOL, reminds me of a old dwayne alman 'alman brothers song.
'Ain't seem my wife in 2 or 3 years ,I'm a happily married man".


----------



## Meerkat

Ur5hittingMe said:


> I always wondered about DE, I feed it to my chickens but never thought of it for myself.
> 
> On the vinegar, you have to make sure it is organic with the mother in it. Otherwise you are just drinking a bunch of preservatives and chemicals. Take 2T vinegar, start with 1/4 tsp of baking soda, 2T pure lemon juice, put in bigger glass will fizz a lot, add water to taste. Do this on an empty stomach 2-3 times a day for 5 days and 2 days off, start again. Your ph is all out of whack. Sounds crazy but this will get your ph in balance.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> the better half


 Baking soda,lemon a sqeeze of lemon is the basics of Alka Seltzer or was back in the day. It works pretty good for short term.
Lemon although acidic turns alkaline once in the stomach.Most carbs are acidic . Meats and dairy products are also acidic and will cause heartburn,peopel use to drink milk to calm heartburn but it always came back with a vengence because it turns acid in the stomach.
Coffee is also acidic but that nor peppers hurt me once I got off the BP and ate less dairy and meats .Also cokes are bad in so many ways .


----------



## TechAdmin

grayfox114 said:


> Acid indigestion/heartburn can be easily managed by taking a tsp of white vinegar when the problem occurs, and a prophylactic dose at night before retiring, whether needed or not. Dump the Prilosec and other "meds" and stay away. White vinegar is great for blood sugar problems too, and apple cider vinegar will also work!! Chase either with a citrus juice or something that tastes good if you have trouble swallowing the vinegar!! This really works!
> 
> grayfox114


I had till I ate my wife's Aunt's cooking, Cream cheese enchilada are not good, but also horrible for me.

I've been doing better on watching my intake, slowing down when I'm eating.

I'm on the mend, but it's taking a lot of self control.


----------



## VUnder

Meerkat said:


> LOL, reminds me of a old dwayne alman 'alman brothers song.
> 'Ain't seem my wife in 2 or 3 years ,I'm a happily married man".


I like "Melissa" better.


----------



## VUnder

So, are you meaning to chisel a hole in the floor to stick the bed legs down into so when you have a little "action" you don't have to worry about the bed moving around too much? That is a good idea. I will go ahead and cut the holes now, you never know, there might be some "action" one of these days. I will keep reading my fortune cookies.



Meerkat said:


> If you eat black pepper it will cause it .
> 
> I had heartburn for years and a friend old me to stop eating black pepper . I had lifted my bed 4 inches and that helped too,but still would wake up thinking I was having a heart attack ,pain was in my neck, stomach,back and arms . Interfered with my sleep and what I couldo eat . Of course I thought it was impossible for BP to cause the severe symptoms I was having ,but I figured why not try it .
> No heartburn since ! I don't like stomach meds they almost killed me 35 yeas ago.Caused pancreatitis,called in the preacher for my last rights,did'nt expect me to make it through the night .I don't take drugs now unless my BP is up then water pills or vitimin B6.
> Good luck,try elevating the head of the bed with a 4x4 block,chisel a little hole for the legs or wheels to fit into,worked for us for many years . If you decide to have a little 'action' in the bed just remove it or use another bed .


----------



## Meerkat

VUnder said:


> I like "Melissa" better.


 One of my favorites too but I never understood the moral of it or who the song was about.
:wave:


----------



## Meerkat

VUnder said:


> So, are you meaning to chisel a hole in the floor to stick the bed legs down into so when you have a little "action" you don't have to worry about the bed moving around too much? That is a good idea. I will go ahead and cut the holes now, you never know, there might be some "action" one of these days. I will keep reading my fortune cookies.


:lolsmash: ,haha,no the holes go in the 4x4s not the floor !
I did'nt want to go into detail about the action,but sometimes the legs can be knocked off the 4x4s and this can interfere with the action if you fall off the bed.
Anyway,hope this info helped with the heartburn.


----------



## VUnder

To be honest, I used to have a problem myself. Stress may have been a factor, I don't know. But, I have cut the pork out completely over the last few years. No more problems, no more than what is probably considered normal. Every once in a while it bothers me, but usually because of something I did and I knew better but went ahead and did it anyway. I can eat a can of chilli and go to bed now and sleep fine. I stayed with some relatives in Dallas last week, they took us out for bologna sandwiches, all they had was pork, I ate one, but I had the same old problem for a few days after that. Seemed everything caused indigestion. Got over that, have had no more. I feel a lot better staying away from the pork.


----------



## VUnder

Meerkat said:


> One of my favorites too but I never understood the moral of it or who the song was about.
> :wave:


It is not meant to be understood, impossible. How can you understand the thinking of a couple of potheads singing a song about a convenience store clerk that just sold them some donuts because they had the munchies? There is no reasoning. But, still a good song.


----------



## *Andi

Just a note on white vinegar ... I try and stay with true or natural vinegar but avoid white vinegar derived from petroleum.

But that is just me ...


----------



## TechAdmin

I need to find live vinegar or try making my own.

I didn't realize it could be a petroleum product.


----------



## Davarm

*Andi said:


> Just a note on white vinegar ... I try and stay with true or natural vinegar but avoid white vinegar derived from petroleum.
> 
> But that is just me ...


I understand that vinegar is made from alcahol, but thought that ethanol(usually made from corn) was used, not methanol(made from petroleum). Does it make a difference?

I am not accusing you of being wrong, i'm just trying to become a little less ignorant of something I know little about.


----------



## *Andi

It was on my last test  ... right now about 25 percent of vinegar is made from petroleum. (check your labels)

As I'm a little short on time right now ... I'll get back with some links and such later.


----------



## *Andi

Checking the labels ~

I've read that some apple cider vinegar in the grocery store, can be distilled white vinegar with apple cider flavoring.

(from my notes) "Synthetic" ethyl alcohol may be used as a food ingredient or in the manufacturing of vinegar or other chemicals for food use, within limitations imposed by the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act, the Alcohol Administration Act, and regulations promulgated under these acts.

Acetic acid is produced both synthetically and by bacterial fermentation ...

So ... I look for true or natural vinegar ...


----------



## VUnder

Davarm said:


> I understand that vinegar is made from alcahol, but thought that ethanol(usually made from corn) was used, not methanol(made from petroleum). Does it make a difference?
> 
> I am not accusing you of being wrong, i'm just trying to become a little less ignorant of something I know little about.


Arkansas Ridgerunner here, ethanol is corn, methanol wood. Closed fermentation makes wine. Open fermentation makes vinegar. In the old, old days, they always had enough vinegar just because of the wine making that went bad. Vinegar has been around as long as wine has been around. Lots of things that grow can be fermented with sugar. As a rule of thumb, if you ferment something off, you get roughly 10% pure alcohol when you distill it. Then, that is cut in half, diluted with water, so it won't kill people when they drink it. I have a dear older relative that used to do this so much that he bought 75 pallets of sugar a week. I have relatives that died hauling shine and running from the law. I don't fool with it much, but if things get bad, I have a still set, and a skill set, that can't be beat. I have several gallons here now that I am going to give out over the holidays. Hard Cider goes over well. But, if I lose a batch, I end up with apple cider vinegar. Strong stuff. The largest I saw operate was a 2500 gallon still.


----------



## VUnder

Addition, methanol was made from wood, now from natural gas. The old methanol was alcohol but was poisoned, or ran harsh and fast, and was not filtered. When you make home whiskey, it has to be filtered. You see on some of these shows how they throw the first part of a run in the trash. I would always filter through sand and then charcoal. Can't be safe enough. Usually the first part of a run has some methanol in it, so they toss it out.


----------



## sea_going_dude

Woody said:


> Coffee was a biggie. Seems that first cup in the morning didn't affect me right then but did cause issues later in the day. Giving up coffee was a huge relief booster.
> 
> I found that coffee gave me fits also then found out that some eating places coffee were a lot worse than others. Different brands of instant (what i keep at home) are much easier on your stomach than others . Just try several different ones. Also cut back on the ammount that you drink and not so much late at night.


----------



## TechAdmin

The instant coffee messes me up pretty bad. Nothing as painful as that. 

I've been on antibiotics for a few days now and have had to start eating tums again to keep the acid down.


----------



## Viking

Due to my wife's blood type she can't use vinegar but she does use baking soda that has no aluminum for anti caking. Baking soda is a good alkalizer.


----------



## VUnder

Last night I was down to my brothers house and made three knarly chilli dogs and finished the last one at about nine thirty pm. Got up this morning and had catfish, scrambled eggs, and barbecue potato chips for breakfast, and all is going well.


----------



## TechAdmin

Viking said:


> Due to my wife's blood type she can't use vinegar but she does use baking soda that has no aluminum for anti caking. Baking soda is a good alkalizer.


How do you prepare it?



VUnder said:


> Last night I was down to my brothers house and made three knarly chilli dogs and finished the last one at about nine thirty pm. Got up this morning and had catfish, scrambled eggs, and barbecue potato chips for breakfast, and all is going well.


You must have an iron stomach!


----------



## Viking

Austin said:


> How do you prepare it?


 1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon in a 1/2 cup of water and you may want to chase it down with a little water to wash the somewhat ugly taste out of your mouth. My wife doesn't use it anymore than three times per day. I've also heard that it can raise your sodium levels which can be a concern to some when it comes to blood pressure issues.


----------



## CulexPipiens

I've been on pantaprazole for a few years now. Basically the same medication as Prilosec, just double the amount of active ingredient and available as a prescription... which insurance for me covers so the dr and I determined it's the more cost effective option for me at this time.

I'm not really overweight. OK, I could lose 10-15 pounds to get about where I "should" be but at 6'2", losing that barely shows on my frame. I don't drink. Can't stand coffee. Don't eat fast foods. Don't drink pop. Mostly just tea and water. I'm about as close to zero habits as you can get for causes yet I still have the burning if I go off the pills. It's annoying but something I could live with if I had to.


----------



## TechAdmin

Viking said:


> 1/2 to 3/4 teaspoon in a 1/2 cup of water and you may want to chase it down with a little water to wash the somewhat ugly taste out of your mouth. My wife doesn't use it anymore than three times per day. I've also heard that it can raise your sodium levels which can be a concern to some when it comes to blood pressure issues.


I'll give it a try.


----------



## RevWC

I grew up watching my dad with a bottle of Malox by the bed...when my dad was 86 years old I spent the night at his house and got indigestion..asked my dad for some Malox and he didn't have any? He eats only salads, fish, fruits, and grains..go figure..change your diet to natural foods, no alcohol, and throw away the the Malox...


----------



## Emerald

I have a hiatal hernia. This can cause many of the "heart burn/acid indigestion" problems that diet and weight loss alone can not. unless it gets worse/rips more etc.. they will not fix it.. I could get it fixed but I would have to pay out the pocket for it as there are drugs that control it now.


----------



## TechAdmin

RevWC said:


> I grew up watching my dad with a bottle of Malox by the bed...when my dad was 86 years old I spent the night at his house and got indigestion..asked my dad for some Malox and he didn't have any? He eats only salads, fish, fruits, and grains..go figure..change your diet to natural foods, no alcohol, and throw away the the Malox...


I try. I've cut out most everything that causes issues but it still seems to creep up on me from time to time.



Emerald said:


> I have a hiatal hernia. This can cause many of the "heart burn/acid indigestion" problems that diet and weight loss alone can not. unless it gets worse/rips more etc.. they will not fix it.. I could get it fixed but I would have to pay out the pocket for it as there are drugs that control it now.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hate taking anything and would rather just get it fixed.


----------



## Emerald

Austin said:


> I try. I've cut out most everything that causes issues but it still seems to creep up on me from time to time.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I hate taking anything and would rather just get it fixed.


I too would rather get it fixed but the knee has to take presidence over the guts right now. I ripped my ACL years ago (like almost 28) playing softball and it healed up fine but every so often over the years it would get "pulled/twisted" swell up and bother me for about 3 weeks to a month and then heal up.. 
Well a year ago Sept. my grand daughter and I were playing out in the yard and we were playing horsy(bouncing her on my knee) and then she went off to play with grandpa and I put my feet up on the footstool and started chatting with my daughter and nether of us saw her coming and she "bounced"my legs while up on the stool.. 
I haven't been able to really get it to heal up properly since.. of course that winter I twisted it several more times and now this winter it is almost too painful to deal with. so ... I broke down and made an appointment to get my bone guy to see what the heck I have done this time.. with the new "popping and cracking " it is doing now and the burning pain. I have a feeling it may have to be "fixed" so my mother told me not to stress and that she could help with what ever the costs are and if we are ever able to repay her fine, if not then it would be adjusted against any inheritance.
Welp.. nuff whining.. but I would rather get it all fixed before costs get higher or the leg falls off..


----------



## TechAdmin

That sounds excruciating. 

I've seen some torn ACL recoveries and it's not easy going. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## Emerald

Austin said:


> That sounds excruciating.
> 
> I've seen some torn ACL recoveries and it's not easy going.
> 
> I wish you the best.


I've felt better that's for sure! My problem is that I have a bit of a high tolerance for pain and tend to really "make it worse" before seeking help.. My family said that if I didn't go to the dr. they would drag me to the ER and make me sit there for hours!


----------



## TechAdmin

I do the same. I put it off till it gets severe.


----------



## island1

I have been diagnosed with Barrett's Esophagus 4 months ago and been told to take Prilosec as long as I can. I still eat certain foods that cause acid reflux but not enough to cause an episode. Drink lots of water while eating acidic or greasy foods. Hot tea helps with the greasy stuff.

I (almost) gave up my beloved coffee but now drink decaf or 50'50 (decaf to caffeinated) cut with a little baking soda and milk.

Strong coffee 3x a day and crappy foods did no justice....

So far I have no issues but will followup with my primary doctor soon on the long term use of Prilosec whether its forever or on as needed basis.
My "gastro" doctor said to take it indefinitely.......

The best thing is to cut back on the foods that cause the acid reflux. 
By the way, good anger management helps too! <------ that one of my primary cause!!

I had this condition of acid reflux for years until 4 months ago I got my endoscopy done and they saw ( what they thought) was an infection near the esophagus and stomach area. The biopsy confirmed it was stomach cells instead growing in a place where it shouldn't.


----------



## TechAdmin

I've been working on my anger levels. 

I was told that too. I'm high-strung. Seems most the men in my family are.


----------



## island1

Well the only advice I have is to eat moderate amounts of your favorite foods that may cause your pain. I mean moderate as in cutting down the really spicy foods ( insane hot wings or <) to a point where you can still taste the heat but not burn. 

I eliminated alcohol, but dabble as long as I eat something during holiday feasts. Coffee? like I mentioned before, cut it with a little baking soda to cut the acidity.
But I admit, the Prilosec taken daily has helped "cured it" for the past 4 months even though I despise taking any kind of meds. I rather find alternative natural solutions or just disipline myself to give up some of my fav foods by eating LESS of it.....


----------



## kjv1611

Austin said:


> I'm trying to stop taking prilosec altogether. When I don't take it I have constant heartburn.
> 
> Anything I can take to help till I get back to normal?


Try taking ginger root. I have bad heartburn/reflux issues and my brother told me a month or two ago that ginger root helped his upset stomach, so I tried it for my problems. It's pretty cheap, about $4 a pound, but I usually tear the precut chunk at the store in half and its a little over $2. Anyway, cut the root to about the thickness of 2-3 nickels, depending on the diameter, peel, then cut into pieces you can swallow like pills. You can chew it if you like, but its EXTREMELY spicy! (something the little bro neglected to tell me) I usually take a "dose" first thing in the am, the around suppertime. The only time I've had problems are when I forget to take it or let myself ryn out. Hope this helps you. It definitely did me.


----------



## mdprepper

kjv1611 said:


> The only time I've had problems are when I forget to take it or let myself ryn out. Hope this helps you. It definitely did me.


You can freeze ginger. I buy the bigger pieces and store 1/2 in the freezer. When I take that piece out of the freezer I go buy more, that way I always have some on hand.


----------



## TechAdmin

kjv1611 said:


> Try taking ginger root. I have bad heartburn/reflux issues and my brother told me a month or two ago that ginger root helped his upset stomach, so I tried it for my problems. It's pretty cheap, about $4 a pound, but I usually tear the precut chunk at the store in half and its a little over $2. Anyway, cut the root to about the thickness of 2-3 nickels, depending on the diameter, peel, then cut into pieces you can swallow like pills. You can chew it if you like, but its EXTREMELY spicy! (something the little bro neglected to tell me) I usually take a "dose" first thing in the am, the around suppertime. The only time I've had problems are when I forget to take it or let myself ryn out. Hope this helps you. It definitely did me.


I love ginger and eat it often.

I usually steep it with some peppermint tea but I will give it shot like you have outlined.


----------



## Viking

I've heard that ginger is a good remedy for overcoming car, air and sea sickness. In the blood type diet ginger is a beneficial herb for me.


----------



## TechAdmin

I use it for motion sickness and it works well.


----------



## TechAdmin

Started back on the regime. I had to stop while I was taking antibiotics. Man that was a killer.


----------



## Emerald

One of the best ways to use ginger is to make crystallized ginger at home.
I buy about 2lbs and then take two cups sugar and one cup water and simmer them till the sugar is all dissolved into the water and it starts to look like a thin syrup.. 
I then peel the ginger with a spoon(just basically scraping the thin skin off you lose less than if you take a tater peeler to it.) and slice it in bite sized slices and put them in the hot syrup and simmer them just a bit. Then after maybe 15 to 20 minutes I shut the heat off and let them set till cool and once cool I take the pieces out with a fork and put them on my old cake cooling rack(or you could use a dehydrator tray) and let them dry a bit.. cut a tiny piece off and taste.. should be like ginger candy.. once it is dry/tacky dry I roll each piece in the bigger sugar(like for decorating cookies but white) and put them in the dehydrator and dry them for about 24 hours on the very lowest temp. We store it in small mason jars.. I couldn't say how long it can last cuz my mother goes thru it so quickly.
Do not throw out the sugar syrup cuz then you have ginger syrup that can be used in hot teas or even in other dishes like a bit over your grapefruit. I add it to my sparkling water and make my own ginger ale.


----------



## mdprepper

Thanks Emerald! I am going to try this (hopefully) this weekend. I wonder if I could use the ginger syrup in my orange juice concoction (http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/arthritis-relief-4802/index3.html post #23) instead of powdered ginger? Would I get the same benefit?


----------



## Emerald

mdprepper said:


> Thanks Emerald! I am going to try this (hopefully) this weekend. I wonder if I could use the ginger syrup in my orange juice concoction (http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/arthritis-relief-4802/index3.html post #23) instead of powdered ginger? Would I get the same benefit?


I would hope so.. I am one of those folks that thinks that fresh ginger is sooooo much better than the powdered. I may have to try the ginger/pepper combo for my arthritis too. but I do eat tons of hot peppers normally tho. 
I am out of the ginger and the syrup right now.. sent it with my mother down to Florida for her vacation-they take it with them on the big cruise.. after I told my mother that it is good to get rid of seasickness she started taking it with her.
I may go and pick some up later.. it is supposed to be yucky later tonight and tomorrow(nasty snow/ice/rain).. would give me something to do..


----------



## Onebigelf

I'm surprised nobody has asked about NSAID use. Ibuprofen and Naproxen particularly are hard on the stomach. So is asprin. I also suggest that you ask your doctor about a blood test for H Pylori. It's a bacterial stomach infection linked to peptic ulcers. A simple blood test will check for the markers, if present they will want to do either a fecal test or a breathe test to confirm an active infection. If you have the infection a 2 week course of 2 antibiotics will take care of it. Untreated it can lead to stomach cancer. 

John


----------



## Emerald

Onebigelf said:


> I'm surprised nobody has asked about NSAID use. Ibuprofen and Naproxen particularly are hard on the stomach. So is asprin. I also suggest that you ask your doctor about a blood test for H Pylori. It's a bacterial stomach infection linked to peptic ulcers. A simple blood test will check for the markers, if present they will want to do either a fecal test or a breathe test to confirm an active infection. If you have the infection a 2 week course of 2 antibiotics will take care of it. Untreated it can lead to stomach cancer.
> 
> John


Thanks for bringing that up as I have had that test at least every other year. No ulcers yet.. and I do take Aleve for my back.


----------



## RevWC

I ran out of tums last night so googled apple cider vinegar and found this. I had a tablespoon and spent the entire night without indigestion..usually eat 3 to 4 tums a night for years..:beercheer:

http://healthwyze.org/index.php/indigestion-and-antacids.html


----------



## TechAdmin

I have yet to try that. I do have some on hand though. 

To much Easter ham?


----------



## hellinahandbasket

Austin said:


> I'm trying to stop taking prilosec altogether. When I don't take it I have constant heartburn.
> 
> Anything I can take to help till I get back to normal?


i've read apple cider vinegar and honey helps too, you shouldn't take it if you have an ulcer though.


----------



## TechAdmin

I've found by changing my diet I don;t really have issues. 

Also eating dinner early is key. 

Get all the heartburn out of the way before you get to bed.


----------



## RevWC

RevWC said:


> I ran out of tums last night so googled apple cider vinegar and found this. I had a tablespoon and spent the entire night without indigestion..usually eat 3 to 4 tums a night for years..:beercheer:
> 
> http://healthwyze.org/index.php/indigestion-and-antacids.html


At least 3 weeks since I have eaten tums..apple cider vinegar 1 tbs everynight..


----------



## TechAdmin

I started last night on the Apple Cider Vinegar.


----------



## RevWC

Austin said:


> I started last night on the Apple Cider Vinegar.


I ate 4 hot dogs last night and had to take some tums..obviously diet is important too.. Good luck!


----------



## *Andi

RevWC said:


> I ate 4 hot dogs last night and had to take some tums..obviously diet is important too..




Approprite nutrition can help alot.  ~ 

A tonic or an herb are not a magic bullet ... While they can help get you over the hump at some point, you must ask yourself ... do I need to eat 4 hot dogs?


----------



## TheAnt

*Andi said:


> at some point, you must ask yourself ... do I need to eat 4 hot dogs?


What kind of man would ever ask such a silly question... of course you need to eat four hotdogs! Sheeesh... :nuts:

The best thing I have found for heartburn is mint tea (or anything mint really).


----------



## *Andi

TheAnt said:


> What kind of man would ever ask such a silly question... of course you need to eat four hotdogs! Sheeesh... :nuts:


Good point!!! My bad !!!

LOL!!!


----------



## mamabear2012

I had severe heartburn with both of my pregnancies....apple cider vinegar worked for me. Also, for some reason, sipping milk through a straw seemed to work. Don't do those two remedies at once.....bad results!


----------



## TechAdmin

RevWC said:


> I ate 4 hot dogs last night and had to take some tums..obviously diet is important too.. Good luck!


Sounds like you and I have a similar issue.


----------



## Davarm

:threadbump:

I had been having a problem with Acid/Indigestion for about a month and was taking OTC acid blockers for it, quite by accident I found something that seems to have taken care of it.

The oldest DD was concerned about me getting enough minerals in my diet since I am diabetic and dont usually eat a balanced diet that she approves of. She brought home a mineral suppliment "Fulvic-Humic Mineral Blend" produced by "Vital Earth" to fill the gaps and the Acid/Indigestion disappeared within a day. 

I know that this could be coincidence but on the days I forget to take it, the indigestion returns without fail. The stomach acid is likely caused by different things in different people but it seems to be the answer for me(this time).


----------



## RoadRash

struggled with this last 30 years of my life I have a Hieates Hirniha, no alcohol no spicy foods, more raw foods, if I smoke too much it acts up. Also get a stress test done similar symptons to a blocked artary especially if u have shortness of breath....


----------



## Davarm

RoadRash said:


> struggled with this last 30 years of my life I have a Hieates Hirniha, no alcohol no spicy foods, more raw foods, if I smoke too much it acts up. Also get a stress test done similar symptons to a blocked artary especially if u have shortness of breath....


I've had just about every cardiac test possible and my pipes are as clear as a teenagers. I had a series of heart attacks about 8 years ago and I've cleaned up my act to the point my bloodwork is better than the doctors set as a goal.


----------



## faithmarie

My husband had the acid reflux for a few years and then a year ago he started the ACV and sometimes adds a little baking soda to it... just because he heard that is good for you too.






I am prepping ACV and baking soda.... well have been for a while 
I have found the past couple months a shortage on Braggs ACV....


----------



## TechAdmin

Davarm said:


> :threadbump:
> 
> I had been having a problem with Acid/Indigestion for about a month and was taking OTC acid blockers for it, quite by accident I found something that seems to have taken care of it.
> 
> The oldest DD was concerned about me getting enough minerals in my diet since I am diabetic and dont usually eat a balanced diet that she approves of. She brought home a mineral suppliment "Fulvic-Humic Mineral Blend" produced by "Vital Earth" to fill the gaps and the Acid/Indigestion disappeared within a day.
> 
> I know that this could be coincidence but on the days I forget to take it, the indigestion returns without fail. The stomach acid is likely caused by different things in different people but it seems to be the answer for me(this time).


I'll give it a try. I'm back to eating to many tums. Of course my diet has gone back to what it was and that doesn't help.

Living in Texas and avoiding spicy food is impossible.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

TechAdmin said:


> I'll give it a try. I'm back to eating to many tums. Of course my diet has gone back to what it was and that doesn't help.
> 
> Living in Texas and avoiding spicy food is impossible.


Try 2 Tbsp honey in a cup of hot water with 1/4 tsp cinnamon, 2-3 times a day.

Cheap, easy, and was effective for me, I have the same thing.

The honey soothes the stomach, the cinnamon stimulates the body to combat the acid naturally.

Try it!


----------



## Meerkat

TechAdmin said:


> Peppermint tea is helping.
> 
> I've managed to quit eating at night and that's helping with the morning issues.
> 
> I'm trying to stop the soda, I do good for a couple of days then I get that hankering.


 Not going to read all these post again,but this worked wonders for me,lift up foot end of bed about 4''.Don't eat black pepper.

If you do the above,try a raw potatoe for HB.Also mama use to eat chalk from drugstore when she was PG.Forgot what kind,but it was popular with women who were PG.

I don't think any of that med is good for us,but neither are ulsers or burned asophocus.


----------



## TechAdmin

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Try 2 Tbsp honey in a cup of hot water with 1/4 tsp cinnamon, 2-3 times a day.
> 
> Cheap, easy, and was effective for me, I have the same thing.
> 
> The honey soothes the stomach, the cinnamon stimulates the body to combat the acid naturally.
> 
> Try it!


I'll give it a try. It sounds like I would like it anyways.



Meerkat said:


> Not going to read all these post again,but this worked wonders for me,lift up foot end of bed about 4''.Don't eat black pepper.
> 
> If you do the above,try a raw potatoe for HB.Also mama use to eat chalk from drugstore when she was PG.Forgot what kind,but it was popular with women who were PG.
> 
> I don't think any of that med is good for us,but neither are ulsers or burned asophocus.


Can't lift the bed. Tried it and the wife didn't like it.

What does PG mean?


----------



## faithmarie

Pregnant ?


----------



## Salekdarling

For my Husband to get rid of his issues it all came down to his diet. We stopped eating high amounts of carbs. We stay under 25g of carbs every day. High fat moderate protein. No soda, bread, sugar or starches. We started the ketogenic diet back in September. Mr. Salek lost 30lbs so far, and I've lost 20. His long time indigestion and "plumbing" issues went right away in under two weeks. =] Good luck, bud!


----------



## Trip286

Has anybody mentioned yellow mustard? Yes, French's, the stuff you squirt on a wiener (not FROM a wiener, get your mind out of the gutter, jeez...).

It has a sulfur compound that's completely natural to the brussicacea plant family that kills heartburn within minutes for the vast majority of people.

Yes, it's nasty as hell, take one HEAPING tablespoon. Swallow it down. The heartburn will actually intensify momentarily, but usually, by the time you walk from the kitchen back to your comfy spot on the couch, it's gone. If not, wait another minute or two.


----------



## TechAdmin

faithmarie said:


> Pregnant ?


She was at the time.


----------



## Meerkat

TechAdmin said:


> I'll give it a try. It sounds like I would like it anyways.
> 
> Can't lift the bed. Tried it and the wife didn't like it.
> 
> What does PG mean?


 LOL in the old days PG meant pregnant.:flower:


----------



## TechAdmin

Never heard that before.


----------



## TechAdmin

Well I've been on meds non stop now. All my solutions only seem to be temporary. I went out and bought lifts for my bed, but my wife hates it so I had to do away with them.


----------



## Grimm

K has heartburn constantly. The way he was told to stop it by our doctor was:
#1 quit smoking
#2 stop drinking soda and high sugar and acid drinks
#3 no spicy or greasy foods
#4 no coffee
#5 no sweets

After he quit smoking the heartburn went away. He still does the other stuff so the solution was the smoking bit.

FYI stay away from the baking soda water remedy. It will make things worse over the long run.


----------



## gabbyj310

I've never smoked and have heartburn so bad I could burn down a building!!!But I had my gallbladder taken out and I think that's one reason I have it so bad and I guess them trying to take my DR Pepper from my cleanched fist may not help either


----------



## dutch9mm

I miss takin acid ahh the colors


----------



## cowboyhermit

I know smoking and drinking and other health conditions mentioned can cause it for some but I really think it boils down to diet in most cases. I personally know some who found cutting out sugar fixed their condition.

I had a few brief spells with it and darn, that is unpleasant
For me personally it really acted up when I was traveling and other circumstances where my diet was not the normal one that I consider healthy for me. It took me a few trials to be sure but (once again for me) it came down to milk and dairy especially what are now considered "probiotics". I don't like to rely/depend on anything so I tried a bunch of different things and tried to wait for my body to adjust but I just never could get back to feeling truly healthy.
So now on the occasion I feel a hint of the acid I down a glass of milk and possibly a bit of yogurt and it goes away completely:dunno: It would be unpleasant if I had to go cold turkey but that would only happen if things went completely sideways, and then it would likely not be my biggest concern.


----------



## JayJay

Diatomaceous Earth every morning stopped mine.
It was so bad a couple times a month, my ears burned.
Take a spoonful mixed with some juice. Not a good taste, but better than taking a Nexium every day when only bothered occasionally, right?? 

I stopped the DE; acid reflux happened a few timesvract: and I began taking it again.


----------



## Meerkat

Black pepper is the main reason for most heartburn. I didn't believe it when my firend told me this 10 yr.s ago. I tried it and no more waking up at night wondering if its heart attack or acid reflux. Also my bed is raised at the head 3inches. 

This can eat the lining of your asophagus, so its important to treat it. 3 inches is not that high, like those bed lifts that are too high,imo. We use a 4x4 then carve out a little place for the wheels or bed post. 4x4 isn't really 4in. and after shaving out a little hole its only about 3in.

Also I sleep with a glass of water beside my bed and take a drink if it starts and it goes away. Also helps with dry mouth.


----------



## TechAdmin

Grimm said:


> K has heartburn constantly. The way he was told to stop it by our doctor was:
> #1 quit smoking
> #2 stop drinking soda and high sugar and acid drinks
> #3 no spicy or greasy foods
> #4 no coffee
> #5 no sweets
> 
> After he quit smoking the heartburn went away. He still does the other stuff so the solution was the smoking bit.
> 
> FYI stay away from the baking soda water remedy. It will make things worse over the long run.


I quit smoking a few weeks ago, but if I have to stop drinking coffee I have no point in continuing life.


----------



## cowboyhermit

TechAdmin said:


> I quit smoking a few weeks ago, but if I have to stop drinking coffee I have no point in continuing life.


:laugh: Everyone has their limits and life without coffee is right up there. 
If you drink black coffee or use coffee mate that's the toughest imo, especially if you use sugar. I stopped adding sugar to my coffee gradually years ago and on the occasion I add it now it tastes funny, also some milk or possibly almond "milk" might help. However I find a dash of spirits and milk really bring out the flavour

Congrats on trying to kick the smokes:2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin

I add sugar to espresso, otherwise it hurts my stomach. 

Thanks on the congrats! It's been easier this time than in times past.


----------



## RoadRash

I have a Hiatis hernia that causes my heartburn, father had a blocked arteriry that felt like heartburn. I have changed my diet, more apples and have figured out what causes heartburn and have eliminated that from my diet, no greasy foods less hot foods but it also means no meds so I am happy with that......


----------



## TechAdmin

Never heard of it. Sounds painful.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiatus_hernia


----------



## tleeh1

FWIW -- hubby suffered with heartburn/acid reflux form MANY years. About two years ago he gave up dairy -- little to no heartburn since. He goes easy on things like ice cream and sour cream and started using rice milk for cereal. Maybe it'll work for someone else out there.


----------



## Ezmerelda

For me, the problem is anything from the nightshade family (tomatoes, eggplant, etc.)

And chlorinated water.

As long as I avoid those things, I'm golden.


----------



## partdeux

TechAdmin said:


> Never heard of it. Sounds painful.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiatus_hernia


It's painful. I've had two surgeries to correct it. First came undone after several years. That was not a fun experience.


----------



## TechAdmin

Ezmerelda said:


> For me, the problem is anything from the nightshade family (tomatoes, eggplant, etc.)
> 
> And chlorinated water.
> 
> As long as I avoid those things, I'm golden.


I have the same issue. I can eat ketchup, but rarely.


----------



## Meerkat

tleeh1 said:


> FWIW -- hubby suffered with heartburn/acid reflux form MANY years. About two years ago he gave up dairy -- little to no heartburn since. He goes easy on things like ice cream and sour cream and started using rice milk for cereal. Maybe it'll work for someone else out there.


 They now have silk milk and it comes in all kinds of flavors and ingredients, almond, coconut, soy. We have used it for years now, can't tell the difference in cereal, cornbread or pastry mixes.Also its cheaper than milk.

I have my bed jacked up a couple inches and use baking soda. Found out black pepper will do it everytime. It was hard to give up but the pain was bad.

Every time the seasons change I have stomach problems. The fall is the worse.


----------



## Cud579

Silk - I have tried the vanilla silj almond milk and never liked it. A coworker suggested that I try Aldi's Friendly Farms vanilla almond milk as it tasted like birthday cake. Oh my gosh it is so delicious. I thought maybe that I might try silk brand again and I still dont like it.


----------



## Cotton

Goldenrod tea helps,

Goldenrod tea helps for indigestion, even helps heal ulcers! I posted about it here.. You probably have some blooming in your yard right now.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/kidney-stones-21737/index3.html


----------



## TechAdmin

It looks familiar.


----------



## Paltik

I also have hiatal hernia. Thinking my heartburn was often caused by spicy, greasy food, I was quite surprised to find when on the Atkins diet (carbs only from green vegetables, little or no bread, potatos, pasta, etc. but unlimited fats and spices) all my indigestion went away.


----------



## TechAdmin

Anyone else get it in waves? It seems like I do good for a few months then it's uncontrollable for a few months.


----------

